# Improved Gaggia Classic: OPV mod done!



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally done my OPV mod - was pretty easy and seems to make a much better espresso... Also just got my naked porta-filter, and almost no squirting... seems like I'm doing a good job at dosing... also looks lovely!

So... Rancilio Silva Wand mod: Check! OPV mod: Check! Naked Porta filter: Check!

Any recommendations for the next mod?!?

J


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

If you want to keep on Modding, others have fitted a pid to control Temp more accurately or a dimmer switch; can't remember why.

the greatest of all mods is officially spraying it red.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To be brutally honest putting a PID on a Classic and to some degree a Silvia is simply using a band aid when sutures should be used. Yes it makes them more temperature stable but nowhere near as stable as the PID equipped higher end machines. If you are also planning to buy one of the Auber PID kits I would suggest save yourself the money and don't bother, put the money into your upgrade pot as even with an Auber PID fitted you will struggle to get more than £175 when you do eventually upgrade.


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks oracleoftruth and Charliej,

Thought I'd leave the PID as it seems quite expensive and as Charliej pointed out, would be money towards the next machine.

Thanks!

J


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If your not going to do the PID, then i would recommend adding a temp probe to the boiler, just stick it/fix it to the side, near the top then run the cable out the case and stick the display anywhere you like.

You cant really get an accurate reading of what temp the water is, but it does provide a guide as to what is happening inside, meaning you can pull your shots when its at its hottest.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have done the Silvia and and also the opv mod to my classic as well. Next stop for me is the naked portafilter. Which one did you get??? I an currently looking at the Gaggia 21 gram version. As a bit of a side question, does anybody know what the water temp is set on the Classic? My wife complained the other night that her cappuccino wasn't hot enough. I said to her that I could heat the milk more, but was intrigued to know what the factory setting is as you cannot adjust it can you?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The PID isn't to make it temp stable, its to make the starting temp reliable.

You can't control how fast the boiler cools, but you can control where the boiler starts from and at what temp it will steam at.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> The PID isn't to make it temp stable, its to make the starting temp reliable.
> 
> You can't control how fast the boiler cools, but you can control where the boiler starts from and at what temp it will steam at.


Temp stable and known temp starting point are one and the same Kyle, and tbh by leaving the Classic on for long periods it stabilises itself anyway, in 7 years of owning one I never saw the need to bother fitting a PID as they won't give you the true water temperature anyway as you are only measuring the temp of the boiler walls and the externally mounted element.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Temp stable means the temp doesn't fall throughout a shot.

Something the classic will do no matter what.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> If your not going to do the PID, then i would recommend adding a temp probe to the boiler, just stick it/fix it to the side, near the top then run the cable out the case and stick the display anywhere you like.


How do you do this..?


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Was going to do mine today, got a pressure gauge and adapter off eBay which turned up Friday. The pressure I'm getting is just over 12 bar only problem is I broke my hand at a bike race yesterday so can't work on the machine!! How does the coffee taste after? I always seem to get a slight bitter taste to the coffee and wondered if this will help?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Montana said:


> Was going to do mine today, got a pressure gauge and adapter off eBay which turned up Friday. The pressure I'm getting is just over 12 bar only problem is I broke my hand at a bike race yesterday so can't work on the machine!! How does the coffee taste after? I always seem to get a slight bitter taste to the coffee and wondered if this will help?


Mine always seemed to taste bitter till i did the mod, tastes so much better now (When i get the grind right!)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

spune said:


> How do you do this..?


With one of these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360752345213


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you got a standard non pressurised basket, Montana? Mine was factory set at 12 bar exactly, so I reduced it to 10 bar (9 bar dynamic).


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes I've got an 18g vts basket. Getting very good coffee just I've tasted one Daren made on his Rocket and that raised the bar just a little!!


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> If your not going to do the PID, then i would recommend adding a temp probe to the boiler, just stick it/fix it to the side, near the top then run the cable out the case and stick the display anywhere you like.
> 
> You cant really get an accurate reading of what temp the water is, but it does provide a guide as to what is happening inside, meaning you can pull your shots when its at its hottest.


Hi Froggystyle,

Thanks for your tip! I'll have a play!

J


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> I have done the Silvia and and also the opv mod to my classic as well. Next stop for me is the naked portafilter. Which one did you get??? I an currently looking at the Gaggia 21 gram version. As a bit of a side question, does anybody know what the water temp is set on the Classic? My wife complained the other night that her cappuccino wasn't hot enough. I said to her that I could heat the milk more, but was intrigued to know what the factory setting is as you cannot adjust it can you?


Hi m4lcs67,

I got the happy donkey one: http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0904-gaggia-classic-bottomless-portafilter.html - I'm very happy with it, but then don't know any different!

J


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi jpt198,

That is the one I am getting. Also ordered mine from Happy Donkey as well. Currently tracking it on the couriers website. It should be delivered within the next couple of hours.


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> With one of these...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360752345213


Hi again,

have ordered these now, thanks! Any tips on how to attach them to the boiler? I thought I read bluetack was an option, but that doesn't seem right?!?

Thanks!

J

PS Thinking a VST basket may be the next (but 1!) mod!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

i used blu tac yes, just stick it to side of the boiler, did have it on top but found it better on the side about half way up.

You could use a jubilee clip, or maybe a cable tie, but not sure about putting plasict on the boiler!

When you do it, you should see it ranges from 94c to 100c, i does error out when you steam as it cant go that high.

I tend to watch it and when it hits 94c the boiler will kick in and the red light on the brew switch goes out, then it comes back on and display reads about 100c, the only real use i found was that you watch it, if its below 98-97 you know its cooling so best to wait for it to hit 94c, heat up then brew.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Just done the OPV mod, mine was at 12.5 bar and now set to 10 bar. I've just made a coffee and no bitter taste at all, the grind was a little tight but I'll adjust that and try another later today.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice one!

Makes a difference straight away i found with mine!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Try try try again and you will get it, or at least have fun trying. And that's from someone who has been trying since last November and still hasn't got it but loving every minute.


----------

